# How to body mount Kadee 820s to Bachmann passenger car?



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I could use some tips and techniques on how to body mount Kadee 820s to a Bachmann passenger car. Just using glue isn't a good idea. It's best to use screws, but I don't want the head of the screws to show on the platform.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A few thoughts... 

First, I'm assuming you're going to need some kind of pad to bring the coupler to the correct height. I'm also guessing that this pad will have to be probably around 1/8 to 3/16" thick. (I'm going from memory, so hopefully I'm close to the right ballpark.) What I'd do is make the pad long enough to where you can screw it into the floor of the car inside the carbody itself. Mount the coupler to the pad first, with the head of the screw on the bottom of the coupler (so you're screweing up into the pad). File off the end of the screw so it's even with the top of the pad, so what you have is the coupler mounted on an elongated mounting pad. Then, attach the pad to the frame of the car with one screw going through the pad into the carbody, and another (or two) small screws through the _end_ of the platform into the pad. 

The other option would be to just go ahead and screw into the end platform and file the screw even with the top of the platform. A little paint and you'll never see it. I'm thinking you're going to need some kind of pad, though, so the first option will probably be the best bet. 

Don't rely on glue. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Kevin. Looks like I can live with the screw heads showing on the top of the platform. Countersunk, painted and installed next to and inside of the railing posts, they should look like they belong.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I wonder how tight a curve those cars can handle with body-mounted couplers? I've converted all my freight cars and would like to convert my coaches one of these days.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They'll have no trouble on 4' radius (LGB's R3) curves. I know I've run over 2.5' radius (R2) curves without much issue at various points over the years, but I'm not sure I'd recommend doing that on a routine basis with body-mounted 820s. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

If you notch both sides of the 820 coupler box (about an 1/8"), you can gain additional coupler swing.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

If I could body mount Kadees' on my heavyweights, then I don't think it would be a problem on Bachmann cars.

Here's a photo of #789s' mounted on one of my cars.












And here are 2 photos of how they look sitting on Aristo 5 ft. radius track.


Side view:










Top view:









Doc


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a better coupler to try and body mount than the 820? the spacing on the bachmann coaches has been driving me crazy. I've already cut the truck mount couplers down as far as they can go


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's what I did: 

I glued and screwed three pieces of 1/16 inch thick styrene to the bottom of the platform. The screw that goes in from the bottom of the styrene into the bottom of the floor of the car is a 4 x 5/8-long sheet metal screw. I drilled a 3/32 inch hole first and cut the end off that came through the car floor. It is hidden inside the body of the car and under the sub flooring. I screwed two 2-56 3/8-inch long hex head screws into the platform from the end of the platform to hold the sytrene in place on the other end, so there are now three screws holding the styrene pieces in place to the platform and car body. The hex head screws look like they belong there on the end of the platform. The screws that hold the coupler in place are two 2-56 1/2-inch long fillister head screws, again pilot holes drilled first (no. 48 drill bit). Not sure how to post photos here, but they are available if you would like to see what I did. 

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are the photos (click on the links to my photobucket account):

This caboose or "smoker" car is no. 1099 on the C&NW's 3-foot line between Fennimore and Woodman, WI. It was kit bashed from two Bachmann baggage cars.

The underside of the body mounted Kadee 820 coupler.


End view of the platform with coupler.


Jim


----------

